# Autorun DVD/USB stick for both OSX and Windows with portable Chrome or Safari



## simspace (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi, 

I have successfully created an autorun (DVD/USB-STICK) image of my bands EPK (Electronic Press Kit) for Windows. However, I also need it to autorun on OSX too. 

On my bootable image is a portable version of Google Chrome and a stripped down version of our website (www.u2act.com) with all the supporting video, audio and images. When the DVD or USB-STICK is inserted, the site is loaded into Chrome portable. This works great! 

I am not a OSX guy (though I hope to be one day soon). So I need some help/advice regarding how to make the same DVD/USB-STICK work on a Mac. 

I have found a Mac version of Portble Chrome in a .dmg format here: http://www.techbeta.org/google/google-chrome-portable-for-mac/

I have also found a Mac version of Portble Safari in a .dmg format here: http://osxportableapps.sourceforge.net/p_safari/ 

And I found info on dual OS AutoStart/AutoRun here: http://www.keiserphoto.com/resources/cdauto.htm 

Now to just combine them. That's where the confusion for me comes in for me. *The main question I have is* how to autostart either portable versions of Safari or Chrome from the DVD/USB-STICK? Is the .dmg image executable? 

One last note: I need Chrome or Safari because I am using the HTML5 <video> tag.

FYI... Here is my Windows autorun.inf file: 
[autorun] 
Open=GoogleChromePortable/GoogleChromePortable.exe \index.html 
Action=UZoo EPK 
Label=UZoo EPK 
Icon=GoogleChromePortable/GoogleChromePortable.exe 

Thanks! 
Chris


----------



## simspace (Sep 9, 2010)

Can anyone please help with this?

Thanks!
Chris


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

First off, this is a 100% volunteer run site. We all have lives that we are living, and come here when we have some free time. Bumping a thread is against the forum rules, please don't do it again.

As for autorunning on the Mac, you can't do it. AFAIK, Apple has not allowed that in OS X for security reasons. The instructions you found to autorun on the Mac are for the old Classic OS days and will be completely useless to you. Also, the autorun info for Windows was also pre XP. As for .DMG files, they are a compressed disk image, best described as a combination of a .ZIP file and .ISO file for Windows all in one. They can only be opened in OS X. You'd open it, and then the OS treats it just like a removable drive. To use programs from it, you'd have to copy the files off of the DMG and onto your hard drive.


----------



## simspace (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------

